# Happy Birthday, Kayelle



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2015)

Have a great day!


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday, Kay!  I hope you have a wonderful day and a fabulous upcoming year!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kayelle

Josie


----------



## creative (Dec 22, 2015)

Hope it's a good one with unexpected surprises!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, dear Kayelle!!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Kayelle!!


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kayelle!  All the Best to you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2015)

Kayelle, have a great day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 22, 2015)

Hauoli la hanau K!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 22, 2015)

Wishing you a most excellent of birthdays, Kayelle!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 22, 2015)

Happy Birthday KL !


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the lovely Bday wishes everyone! We just got back from a most excellent dinner and now I've changed into the beautiful Eileen West night gown the Sous Chef gave me. No, it's not the Victoria Secret type. 
She makes stunning quality gowns and I love them. It's been a great day, and thanks again for making it even better.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 23, 2015)

Hope it was great.  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Happy Belated Birthday!*

Sorry I missed this.

Hope you had a sunshine and lemon day!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 24, 2015)

Always a day late and a dollar short. Happy birthday Kayelle.

Wait a sec here. What happened to the good old fashioned Birthday suit?
LOL!!  
Hope you had a great day.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2015)

Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope you had a great day!


----------

